# The Great debate - VT25 or C8000



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I am currently debating with myself over these two TV's Pani 54VT25 and the Samsung 58C800.
I have read many reviews and these are the conclusions I have come to..

VT25: 
Pros: Great pciture, great deep black, good 3d, good customer support, cheaper price right now.

Cons: Potential jaggy when watchign BlueRay and or pixelation, Over saturated (might be good or bad?), apparently loses it's deep black

Over all thoughts.. saw this tv and thought the picutre looked amazing the price as about $2499.99 (Canada)


C8000:
Pros: great Picture, fantastic Blacks, can convert 2d to 3d, more screen customization availalbe, better apps

Cons: Support issues (mentioned from a dealer that no longer supplies Samsung however) Potential humming noise, more expensive at most stores.

So does anyone have an experience with either TV? My perdicament is this.. I can get he 58C8000 for about 2235 + shipping + tax, but it is through a store where I will need to go driectly to Samsung should any issues arise (horrible return policy). I think it is the TV I am leaning towards.. In reguards to the Pani.. I like the picture and could maybe work a deal in if I purchase my speakers from the same store, but I worry about hte pixilization. Again, I am not buying these for the 3d.. it is just from the reviews I have read these seems to be the best 2D TV's out right now with the coast between $2000 - $2800 in Canada.

Thoughts, experience etc.. would be much welcomed


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you saw the tv in person and the picture looked amazing, why are we having this debate? :neener:

The general consensus is that if it's for a darker environment, choose the plasma. If it's a more well lit room, take the LCD/LED. :T The VT25 is one of the sets that has direct interface capability with CalMAN.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

mechman said:


> If you saw the tv in person and the picture looked amazing, why are we having this debate? :neener:
> 
> The general consensus is that if it's for a darker environment, choose the plasma. If it's a more well lit room, take the LCD/LED. :T The VT25 is one of the sets that has direct interface capability with CalMAN.


Hahaha, I see your point, however at the time when I saw the TV I did not have my disks with me. The store was also showing Avatar in 3D so I did not get a chance to see it's 2D capabilties. most of the stuff I have mentioned is on reviews I have read.. I did not personally see the pixilization as mentioned or the jaggies.. hense why I am asking for feedback.. that and if anyone has had to deal with either of the manufactor.. or build quality difference etc.. It is a verly large purchase for me and I want to try to make the best informed select


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I asked this exact same question to the best ISF calibrator in Alberta and he recommends the Panny. Since he will be the one tweaking it to perfection and I am more interested in picture quality then bells and whistles that is the route I wll be going.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Andre said:


> I asked this exact same question to the best ISF calibrator in Alberta and he recommends the Panny. Since he will be the one tweaking it to perfection and I am more interested in picture quality then bells and whistles that is the route I wll be going.


Thanks for sharing  I will take that into consideration.. maybe i should call a few ISF in the area as well?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Definately, Plasma's come alive with calibaration.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have not seen the issues you list as cons on the panny. Pixellation is almost always source related. Not sure what jaggies you refer to, but this is upconversion artifact in most cases. The panasonic processing is actually among the best I have seen in blu ray players and displays.

Many servicers have dropped Samsung due to their service policies and rates. They seem to expect servicers to work for next to nothing, and many have had issues with their accounting and collecting on claims. Panasonic, like everyone else, has issues with support from time to time, but I know of not a single servicer that would prefer dealing with Samsung over Panasonic either as a servicer or as a consumer.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

lcaillo said:


> I have not seen the issues you list as cons on the panny. Pixellation is almost always source related. Not sure what jaggies you refer to, but this is upconversion artifact in most cases. The panasonic processing is actually among the best I have seen in blu ray players and displays.
> 
> Many servicers have dropped Samsung due to their service policies and rates. They seem to expect servicers to work for next to nothing, and many have had issues with their accounting and collecting on claims.  Panasonic, like everyone else, has issues with support from time to time, but I know of not a single servicer that would prefer dealing with Samsung over Panasonic either as a servicer or as a consumer.


Well it seems like Panny might be the way to go then. A buddy of mine also has a Samsung and says his humms... I am hoping I will not miss hte extra 4 inches.. 
Again, I will see them both side by side if I can. Now it's just trying to find the best deal.. Something tells me either way I am probably not going to be upset with either choice..


----------

